# hyperextended or dislocated elbow?



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Today I was having a great ride and midway through was hitting a nice little techincal downhill with a lot of rocks and ended up doing an endo and as I was going over the bars (not positive what happened) I think I kept my hands on the bar and my elbow cracked a few times and all I felt was pain. I thought I broke something! After shaking it off a little I then started to think I damaged a few ligaments/muscles. I have pain from the upper part of my tricep, it goes down to my elbow then up and over to the forarm. I have full rang of movement. Can't lift much and cannot push away without pain.

Any thoughts what it could? Am I on target with the hyperextension?


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

update- Went to see the doc yesterday and he said I did some good damage but no broken bones. It said it was a good sprain/hyperextension with some possible tears in there and it will take some time to heal. He gave me no indication of time off the bike but just said to take it easy and let it heal. My elbow and about 4 inches all the way around is starting to turn black and blue, should be a pretty site in the next week or so. I have some pain still but movement is good, strength is down dramtically and I do get some numbness in my hand. I have been icing it a couple times a day but probably not enough.

I hope to be able to start doing a little rehab next week (if it feels better)...any ideas what I should do? I plan on calling my PT to get her ideas but thought I would ask here first.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Did the same thing 3 saturdays ago, only mine was a huck gone bad, but, the injury is the same. I am an automechanic, I need my arms. At this point I am 80% back. I started low impact riding last sunday and commuting. I did not brake anything, but I tore alot. My forearm was swollen to my wrist from my elbow for a week. In 2 weeks I am forecasting that I will be 95-100%. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Good ot hear you are getting better. I am going out for my first ride tomorrow since the accident. I did take out my motorcycle Thursday for a few hours (street bike) and the arm did well except I did lose a lot of strength. Most of my black and blue is gone but there is still some swelling but all in all it is getting better.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like I am going to have to stick to road riding for the next couple of weeks. The elbow and surrounding muscles tendons and ligaments cannot handle the mountain bike terrain.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, a couple days after the easy ride my elbow has decided to tell me that I am not coming back anytime soon. The swelling and black/blue has returned and is worse this time. It is now affecting the feeling in my figures. I think it is time to call the doc back. It feels like it is on fire. I started icing again today and will continue till I see the doc again.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Today was my first day on the mtn bike since mid May when I re-injured the elbow and did a lot more damage (torn tricep as well as other tears throughout). My PT has been going great, have full ROM again and now just need to get it strong again. I am back in time for the Pedros Mtn bike festival, my PT has been helping get back for this coming weekend and am I very happy that the timing worked out.

I was told that I will have a bone bruise for another 6-8 months and will have a lot of muscle work to do still but things are coming back together nicely


----------

